# Solved: Does any1 know the if theres a DOS command for Wait or Timed Pause?



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

im trying to script a kiddy script for fun but i want to have a wait / pause for 3 seconds instead of just pause where they have to press a key to continue, any help would be super cool  thanks ( i looked on a 1 or 2 sites with a bunch of commands but i couldnt find what i was looking for though i probally over looked it )


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

This will insert a delay in a batch file:
PING 1.1.1.1 -n 1 -w 3000 >NUL

3000 is milliseconds, so the example above creates a 3 second delay.


----------



## astralcomp (Jul 5, 2007)

The ping 127.0.0.1 is a great way to make the script wait. 

You can also use

start /wait "program", this will call the program and wait until the program finishes to continue.
Don't forget about start /min, start /low, etc... great commands.

If your getting into scripting, you will use this a lot.

good luck


----------



## Duckman69 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks Guy


----------

